# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Κοτόπουλο.

## douriakos

πηρα 4 κοτοπουλακια που ο ανθρωπος στο πετ σοπ μου τα ειπε gaina ομως στο google δν βρισκω τετοια ρατσα την ξερει κανεις?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

φίλε Νίκο...δεν την έχω ξανακούσει αυτήν την ράτσα...!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

gaina στα ρουμανικα ειναι η κοτα-κοτοπουλο...

----------


## jk21

Nικο δεν ξερω αν ειναι συγκεκριμενη ρατσα ,αλλα ειναι οι κοτες στα ρουμανικα

----------


## douriakos

παιζει να με κοροιδεψε δηλαδη  ::

----------


## olga

Μπορεί οι κότες να είναι απο Ρουμανιά.. Ρουμάνες!

----------


## xarhs

ουτε εγω την εχω ακουστα αυτη τη ρατσα...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> παιζει να με κοροιδεψε δηλαδη


η δουλεια του ειναι να κοροϊδευει τον κοσμο. αλλα δεν φταιει αυτος, φταιμε εμεις που πριν αποκτησουμε καποιο κατοικιδιο δεν ρωταμε να μαθουμε πρωτα και μετα να αγορασουμε.

----------


## xarhs

μα ποσοι απατεωνες υπαρχουν πια........

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποσοι σωστοι θα ελεγα εγω.......αν υπαρχουν........θα ηταν ποιο ευκολο να μαθουμε.

----------


## xarhs

ψηλο στα αχυρα ψαχνεις κωστα....

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχω σταματησει να ψαχνω γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχουν.

----------


## xarhs

ψηλοι η αχειρα? χαχαχαχαχαχαχ.........

----------


## οδυσσέας

εννοειτε ψύλλοι-σωστοι πετσοπαδες...

----------


## xarhs

πλακα εκανα κωστα..........

----------

